# W10 - Upgrades and Versions



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

*
1. W..??? free upgrade to W10
*
I have read that W7 users will also receive a free upgrade to W10. That is not what I heard Terry Myerson say. I watched the entire 2 hour presentation and unless I fell asleep at some stage the only thing that I heard TM say was that W10 would be a free upgrade for users of W8.1. He specifically did not include W7 or W8... only W8.1.

Is there any official word from Microsoft on the subject. When a W7 or W8 client asks me if they are eligible for a free upgrade to W10, then I need to be able to provide an accurate answer.
*
2. W10 versions and upgrades*

Has MS released any info with respect to the W10 versions..? Will these be like-for-like with W8.1..? I am assuming that the free upgrade option to W10 must be on a basis of W8.1 version X to W10 version X.

T.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Read this article:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2873...a-free-upgrade-for-windows-7-and-8-users.html


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

TexasBullet, thanks for the link.

Actually Terry Myerson did not say what PC World is reporting. However, I eventually did find a statement released later by Joe Belfiore (VP of OS Group) which reads as follows....



> _We will offer a free upgrade to Windows 10 for qualified new or existing Windows 7, Windows 8.1 and Windows Phone 8.1 devices that upgrade in the first year!* And even better: once a qualified Windows device is upgraded to Windows 10, we will continue to keep it up to date for the supported lifetime of the device, keeping it more secure, and introducing new features and functionality over time  for no additional charge. Sign up with your email today, and we will send you more information about Windows 10 and the upgrade offer in the coming months_.


Later the word "... *qualified* ... " was explained as follows.....



> .... _It is our intent that most of these devices will qualify, but some hardware/software requirements apply and feature availability may vary by device. Devices must be connected to the internet and have Windows Update enabled. ISP fees may apply. Windows 7 SP1 and Windows 8.1 Update required. Some editions are excluded: Windows 7 Enterprise, Windows 8/8.1 Enterprise, and Windows RT/RT 8.1. Active Software Assurance customers in volume licensing have the benefit to upgrade to Windows 10 Enterprise outside of this offer. We will be sharing more information and additional offer terms in coming months_. ......


I am of the view that Redmond has not finalised exactly what it will be offering and to whom it will be offering it.... 

So I think it is a case of ".... watch the Redmond space .... "

T.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

My question is... How will some people without internet access in their home will be able to activate Windows 10 or will be able to use their computer?
Some people cannot afford to pay for internet. (my thought).


----------

